# Fqhc provider help with medicare billing



## JAMES (Feb 27, 2011)

I work for an FQHC provider and needs some help with preventive visits. I realize that medicare only pays for one initial preventive service when entering the program. If one of our women needs a papsmear would you only use Q0091 for obtaining the smear and 
G0101 for the pelvic and clinical breast exam. If this is done with a problem focused e/m service should a modifier 25 be used.  Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Wilkins (Feb 27, 2011)

*Fqhc*

Call me at the office 724-342-5313, and I will walk you thru it. My name is Donna.


----------

